# Long 460 stops running



## Tony K. (Jun 21, 2020)

My long 460 has started to die while I am shredding with it.. runs fine for awhile then starts cutting out then the motor dies like it's out of fuel.. has done it several times.. What could be the problem? Has a new injector pump..


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy Tony,

Is your fuel cap vent plugged? Loosen the cap and see if you get a sucking sound. Leave the cap loose and see if the problem continues. Otherwise, you have a blockage somewhere in your fuel system, fuel screen?? filter??

Many tractors have a fuel screen attached to the fuel tank shut-off valve. Sits up inside the tank. If you have a sediment bowl, look for a fuel screen in the top of it. If you have a lift pump, look for screen at the inlet.


----------



## Tony K. (Jun 21, 2020)

Ok.. there is no sucking sound.. I changed the fuel filters and will see how it does.. Could it be the lift pump?


----------



## Tony K. (Jun 21, 2020)

harry16 said:


> Howdy Tony,
> 
> Is your fuel cap vent plugged? Loosen the cap and see if you get a sucking sound. Leave the cap loose and see if the problem continues. Otherwise, you have a blockage somewhere in your fuel system, fuel screen?? filter??
> 
> Many tractors have a fuel screen attached to the fuel tank shut-off valve. Sits up inside the tank. If you have a sediment bowl, look for a fuel screen in the top of it. If you have a lift pump, look for screen at the inlet.


Could the lift pump be bad?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes, the fuel pump could be bad, but much more likely to be dirty fuel filters.


----------



## Tony K. (Jun 21, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> Yes, the fuel pump could be bad, but much more likely to be dirty fuel filters.


I changed the fuel filters and it has run fine , so far...


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Tony K. said:


> I changed the fuel filters and it has run fine , so far...


Hey Tony,
Would you update us after a while and let us know if this actually fixed the problem. I'm having a similar problem and I also have replaced my fuel injection pump. Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony K. (Jun 21, 2020)

gasmith10 said:


> Hey Tony,
> Would you update us after a while and let us know if this actually fixed the problem. I'm having a similar problem and I also have replaced my fuel injection pump. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


Well, after replacing the lift pump the motor runs like it should.. It is actually revving up to the correct rpm now.. So, the problem of the tractor dying after running for awhile and not wanting to restart has been solved.. But , I discovered two more problems.. One ,my alternator went bad.. Only putting out 11 volts. Replaced it with new one and discovered my battery was also bad.. uggh!


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Tony K. said:


> Well, after replacing the lift pump the motor runs like it should.. It is actually revving up to the correct rpm now.. So, the problem of the tractor dying after running for awhile and not wanting to restart has been solved.. But , I discovered two more problems.. One ,my alternator went bad.. Only putting out 11 volts. Replaced it with new one and discovered my battery was also bad.. uggh!


That's how it is with these older tractors Tony. Always something to do on them. But hey, at least we can work on them ourselves without the need for special computers and software and once you get a problem taken care of, they run pretty strong still. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------

